# OMRON Cx-Programmer en Windows 10



## Nandaosito (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola
Cuando quiero conectar un PLC CP1E a mi PC con Windows 10, se presenta el siguiente mensaje: 
El puerto seleccionado no existe.Si cambio de puerto sale lo mismo. 
Y al ir a Configuraciones y buscar los Dispositivos conectados
se presenta el siguiente mensaje: El Controlador No está disponible.
Alguien sabe si ya existe un Controlador para el cable de PLC OMRON que trabaje con Windows 10?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2015)

Que tipo de puerto ?


----------



## Nandaosito (Ago 18, 2015)

Estoy utilizando el Cable USB de impresora. Ese cable va del Puerto Periférico del PLC al  Puerto USB de la compu. Pero al conectarlo, al buscar en Windows 10 los Dispositivos conectados, aparece el mensaje: "El Controlador No está disponible" Por eso quería saber si el controlador para PLC OMRON en Windows 10 ya existe.. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

Ahhhh ok , desinstalas el controlador , pasas CCleaner , sobre el ejecutable que tengas : botón derecho - propiedades - compatibilidad (saldrá como predeterminada) y aceptar , luego botón derecho sobre el ejecutable e instalar cómo administrador .


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 21, 2015)

Hola 

Windows 10 como siempre tiene bugs y no todos lo controladores de H/W funcionan hasta después de un tiempo en donde muchas veces los fabricantes de H/W tienen que actualizar los drivers para hacerlos compatibles con el nuevo SO lo que muchas veces no pasa cuando el H/W es antiguo y va de salida en el mercado. La sugerencia es que te consigas un máquina virtual que funcione con windows 10 que  dudo que a hoy sea compatible al 100% y allí instales el SO que sea compatible con software de programación del PLC (windows xp,  windows 7 etc).

Para tu información yo tuve que hacer el downgrade del 10 al 7 por que controladores tan básicos con el del adaptador inalámbrico no existen aún en windows 10.

Espero que te sea de ayuda esta información.

Saludos.


----------



## Nandaosito (Ago 25, 2015)

En realidad la sugerencia es buena. Puse un virtual XP en mi compu con Windows 10 y pude trabajar sin problemas con CX-Programmer. Deberé ir probando cómo funciona con los demás PLC's que manejo...
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2015)

Hasta que actualicen los controladores habrá que ir tirando de máquina virtual.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 25, 2015)

Si porque podrá ser muy gráfico pero para aquellos que trabajamos con S/W de ingeniería el Win 10 le falta bastante camino!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2015)

Por eso no se si actualizar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2015)

¿ No han hecho la prueba de la solución que sugerí en el post 4 ?


----------

